# Man Builds Gun from Airside Materials



## Ryan (Dec 2, 2013)

TSA get you down by not letting you carry a weapon through security?

No problem, buy some stuff from the airside stores and build your own!

http://www.newrepublic.com/article/115773/weapons-made-out-junk-bought-past-airport-security



> That is the BLUNDERBUSSiness Class, as designed by security researcher and computer programmer Evan Booth. Everything you see there was bought from stores within an airport, and the weapon exploits some simple chemical reactions.
> 
> A battery in the gun runs an electric current through a piece of wire when the trigger is pulled, melting the condom with heat. The water from the condom mixes with the lithium, and that reaction heats up the deodorant can so quickly that it explodes, forcing the shot - in this case, pennies - out of the rolled-up magazine barrel.
> 
> Theres a fair chance it would take your arm off with it, but it also puts those coins through a partition wall, so it counts as a weapon.


Low probability of occurrence or success with these things, but that can be said of everything else the TSA is notionally protecting us from as well.


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 2, 2013)

It's irrelevant that the items were purchased post-security. All of the individual components could be taken through security

as it is. To say the items were purchased "in the terminal" is a red herring.

This would be a great weapon for people who don't want to retain use of their arm after its fired. The firing of the weapon as

depicted in the video would draw too much attention well before the "trigger" is pulled. Additionally, the human body is far

tougher than a sheet of drywall. You can easily punch through drywall but you can't punch "through" someone's abdomen.

This "weapon" is no more dangerous than a human fist.

I understand where this guy is coming from, and I'm no fan of the TSA, but I guess I'm not really seeing his point.


----------

